# PIANO STORIES - Applause Music Festival, Arlington, TX July 13th



## nikolas (Jun 15, 2013)

For anyone interested in contemporary classical music.

Applause Music Festival takes place on July the 13th at the University of Texas, Arlington, on July the 13th.

One of the works performed will be my own *Piano Stories* and I should also note that I'll be performing the work, along with Dr. Solomons! 

So if you're interested in checking out some great contemporary classical music, meeting with me in person, listening me play in public and talk a little about the work (in the pre-concert interview/talk) then... come over.

No ticket necessary, free admission!

Nikolas


----------



## nikolas (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll be flying out tomorrow!

so a quick bump for this!


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 6, 2013)

Wishing you great success with your concert Nikolas! 

Free admission too. Woohoo!....(too bad its only 3,000 miles away from here.)

Y'all have a good time.


----------



## Rob (Jul 7, 2013)

Wish you all the success you deserve, Nikolas! They have also stolen your title, you should claim the rights...


----------



## nikolas (Jul 7, 2013)

thanks both.

rob: not only that but apparently the concert takes place in the UOT - Arlington on MY Row (Greek Row) and MY concert hall (Irons ( = Sideris (ironman) in Greek) Concert hall!

(Yeah, the concert hall apparently changed)...

http://www.youvisit.com/360fullscreen.php?college=80264&pano=5140 (http://www.youvisit.com/360fullscreen.p ... &amp;pano=5140)

It seems to be made of... bricks... which I doubt have great acoustic attributed, but... bleh... who cases. 

I think it'll be ok!


----------



## Rob (Jul 7, 2013)

nikolas @ 7th July 2013 said:


> thanks both.
> 
> rob: not only that but apparently the concert takes place in the UOT - Arlington on MY Row (Greek Row) and MY concert hall (Irons ( = Sideris (ironman) in Greek) Concert hall!
> 
> ...



:D haha interesting coincidence... as for the bricks, that could be a different material, the hall seems well built, they sure have taken the choice of materials into consideration


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Nikolas. I actually just graduated UTA and have performed in Irons many many times. Dr Solomon's and Chave are both awesome people and musicians. 

Irons is super deep and not very wide, so the reverb is long and very ambient. But, the two grands in there are great. But it's a performers nightmare to perform in, can get muddy. 

I still live on campus so it's a two minute walk, I might try and walk over. Have fun!


----------



## nikolas (Jul 7, 2013)

Rob: I guess so...

Sam: Try to make it if you can. I can promise you (having heard 4 of the works, which is 60% of the concert) that it's going to be great! 

I'll be meeting with Dr. Solomons (we will perform my duet together) in Wed, so I'll tell him hi if you want!


----------

